# Question: Can a 17 year old in high school be a part time line cook?



## Maria Ramirez (Feb 19, 2019)

I’m looking into getting my first job and I would really like to work as a cook to start out. I plan on going to culinary school and eventually becoming a chef when I’m out of high school. I don’t have any formal work experience but I have been cooking since I was a little kid. Is there anywhere that would actually hire a 17 year old? Thanks in advance!


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

depends on a number of things. local laws or even the insurance of the business might not allow minors in the kitchen.

Also, line cook is an experienced position. most places. Expect a more entry level opportunity than that.


----------



## someday (Aug 15, 2003)

You'd have to find a very specific place that is looking for part time entry level help. Usually line cooking is a full time job and most places don't have part time line cooking employees. But that is a generalization and you may be able to find a place that is looking for that type of help. 

I would suggest that you maybe start out as a dishwasher and see where that goes. I've never had a kitchen job in my life that didn't involve doing at least SOME amount of dishes, and since you've never worked in a pro kitchen it is a good place to start. Once you master the dish pit, you should be able to take on some basic prep tasks between dishes to help the kitchen out. If you do a good job they should give you a shot at prep cook or maybe a pantry position.


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

With no experience in a professional kitchen, you are not going to find a job as a line cook. It does not matter how much cook time you have at home. Cooking commercially and cooking at home are two very, very different things. You will likely start out washing dishes, mopping floors, taking out the trash etc. Maybe after a while, if you show aptitude and prove you're a good worker, you will move up to prep.

Whether or not you can work in a commercial kitchen in any capacity at 17 is going to be up to your state's labor laws. Most states will allow you to work in a commercial kitchen at 17. However, if you're still in high school, you probably won't be able to work past a certain hour on school nights and more than a certain number of hours in a 7 day period. 

However, once you turn 18, all restrictions that would otherwise apply to 17 year olds go away. 

You can find out the details by simply going to your state's labor department website.

Good luck.


----------



## Mischief (Dec 13, 2018)

If you're not in a very labor short market, you won't want to work for someone who would hire you as a line cook with your current experience. I don't mean to turn you away from the profession but starting at the bottom at a great restaurant/for a great chef will take you way farther than getting thrown to the wolves at a Perkins. Avoid the bad habits, you'll thank me later.


----------



## dectra (Nov 2, 2016)

Mischief said:


> If you're not in a very labor short market, you won't want to work for someone who would hire you as a line cook with your current experience. I don't mean to turn you away from the profession but starting at the bottom at a great restaurant/for a great chef will take you way farther than getting thrown to the wolves at a Perkins. Avoid the bad habits, you'll thank me later.


My brother in law LOVES Perkins. Me, I never understood the appeal. Always struck me as a Denny's level of food.


----------



## Transglutaminase (Jan 9, 2019)

Uh, when I was 14/15 was working part time in a couple kitchens, Like srsvirgil mentions, not sure what the labor laws are in your area.
Started as a pot washer (yes, even the stationary steam kettles) then after 3 days, they had me doing prep, which was kinda fun.
Another place was just salad prep, supposedly just "helping out" relatives, but actually got sent a pay cheque from the hotel.
..Worked graveyard cleanup crew at a frozen food mfr. (THAT was horrible)
Didn't last long at any of them..too many other distractions.. as a kid.. ;-)
G'Luck!


----------



## sgsvirgil (Mar 1, 2017)

Transglutaminase said:


> Uh, when I was 14/15 was working part time in a couple kitchens, Like srsvirgil mentions, not sure what the labor laws are in your area.
> Started as a pot washer (yes, even the stationary steam kettles) then after 3 days, they had me doing prep, which was kinda fun.
> Another place was just salad prep, supposedly just "helping out" relatives, but actually got sent a pay cheque from the hotel.
> ..Worked graveyard cleanup crew at a frozen food mfr. (THAT was horrible)
> ...


Sounds like we had similar starts in this business. I started out at 14 working in my uncle's restaurant during summer breaks, weekends and holidays. It was definitely not legal for a 14 year old to work in a kitchen where I lived, especially the hours that I worked. But, things were very different back then.


----------



## pete (Oct 7, 2001)

As others have said, a lot depends on the local laws, but you can probably work in restaurant kitchen, even as line cook, if the restrictions are followed. Some of the restrictions I've seen pop up in numerous places are:
-limiting the amount of hours you can work in a week (if in school)
-limiting the number of hours you can work in a day
-limiting the latest time you can work, if followed by a school day
-limiting the equipment you can use (most places don't allow those under 18 to run electric slicers

As for getting a line job with no experience; it is doubtful, but it really depends on the type of place. Best bet is to get a dish job or prep job and show them what you are made of. If you've got talent, and the drive to learn, you will move up pretty quickly, if the chef or manager pays any attention.


----------



## SustainableTable518 (Mar 7, 2019)

Maria Ramirez said:


> I'm looking into getting my first job and I would really like to work as a cook to start out. I plan on going to culinary school and eventually becoming a chef when I'm out of high school. I don't have any formal work experience but I have been cooking since I was a little kid. Is there anywhere that would actually hire a 17 year old? Thanks in advance!


A long time ago, I actually worked full time as a cook senior year of high school. I only had 3 classes to finish so lots of time to work. The year before that I worked part time in the same restaurant. Yes, there is a job for you out there. Get some references - job related or personal - and sell your reliability, dependability, teamwork - all your skills that will make you an asset in the kitchen.


----------



## harrisonh (Jan 20, 2013)

I have known some spectacular kids that have worked a line at that age, but I have never known one to work well at that age without experience.

I'd apply as a washer, and IF you are eager and you show how great a work ethic you have, I guarantee you'll be asked to help prep something. And now, before you even apply you can get some books and learn your food safety handling, learn your morth sauces, learn your knife basics.

We wish you luck, but it's all how hard you work and how you listen without talking back, Working in the back of house is NOT what it looks like on TV.


----------



## PoorlyChef (May 30, 2019)

Go to college kid... Or a trade school... Do your research and pick a trade that will be around a while, wont break your body down by age 35, will pay you a good living wage and provide health insurance.. Trust me, cooking is fun at home, cooking in a pro kitchen is hard work for little financial reward.. The cooking shows make it look like a glamours a profession.. I've done a lot of different food related jobs, from being an Executive Chef for a large hotel chain to a butcher in a grocery store to food sales with a giant corp. Anything that has to do with perishable food is a tough way to make a living.. 

If you're hell bent on being a chef, get a business degree and then go to a top culinary school. This way you will have a solid foundation to really make a run as a restaurateur.


----------

